# Some snakewood



## DaveHawk (Jun 6, 2016)

I finished up the turnings , boy was it slow going. There is a learning curve with this wood that you can't get on any other wood. Just because of the heat factor. 
I not familiar with other wood that react as snakewood does to heat.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Please explain what you mean by heat factor. I've never worked with Snakewood. Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Snakewood+heat= bad news.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 6, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Please explain what you mean by heat factor. I've never worked with Snakewood. Thanks! Chuck


Pretty much has to be hand sanded. The lest bit of heat causes it to crack like crazy. I learned on my first. The few I make, I sell at a premium... they have a ton of time in them. Beautiful wood, just a PITA to work with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 6, 2016)

I keep my edges razor sharp. This keeps the heat down. I will sand on the lathe after a fine turning with 1000, 2000 then 4000 gt damp sanding disc. This will give you a high polished finish.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I keep my edges razor sharp. This keeps the heat down. I will sand on the lathe after a fine turning with 1000, 2000 then 4000 gt damp sanding disc. This will give you a high polished finish.


You use up to 4000 grit??? Guess I don't have enough experience to know about damp sanding discs. Chuck


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 6, 2016)

Chuck I use high # grit on furniture to buff out a finish , on my bike tins, and have been using them onthe calls. I've also used rubbing compound with these high grits.
Table is buffed with 4000 and compound and the snakewood call was also.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 7, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Chuck I use high # grit on furniture to buff out a finish , on my bike tins, and have been using them onthe calls. I've also used rubbing compound with these high grits.
> Table is buffed with 4000 and compound and the snakewood call was also.View attachment 106014 View attachment 106011 View attachment 106014 View attachment 106013


Thanks. No wonder you can get such immaculate finishes. That table is a fine example, and is gorgeous. Am I seeing things, or in the closeup of the call are there some hairline cracks? Chuck


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Thanks. No wonder you can get such immaculate finishes. That table is a fine example, and is gorgeous. Am I seeing things, or in the closeup of the call are there some hairline cracks? Chuck



yep, those are in the log when it arrives and needs to be glued up. problem I'm having cutting a cross cut call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> The lest bit of heat causes it to crack like crazy.


Actually, you don't even need heat. I did it once by just squinting at a piece while balancing on my left foot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2016)

phinds said:


> Actually, you don't even need heat. I did it once by just squinting at a piece while balancing on my left foot.


I couldn't decide between funny or agree... and since I can only choose one, I went with funny. But you're right. Heat does it, but so does random other things, like farting in your recliner, in a separate room from the snakewood.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

I've been able to keep them from cracking more sealing the cracks that are there with liquid 2 part epoxy, it's kind of weird but heating the epoxy and running it deep into the cracks and then clamping the log before cutting has had great results.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I've been able to keep them from cracking more sealing the cracks that are there with liquid 2 part epoxy, it's kind of weird but heating the epoxy and running it deep into the cracks and then clamping the log before cutting has had great results.


Yeah, but that's cheating.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

Not when the wood comes all cracked and its a form of stabilizing. Toning the epoxy gives a good cheat also lol


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

phinds said:


> Yeah, but that's cheating.


Phinds, I'm a restoration guy who has been dealing with wood problems for 40 years. I think I can find solutions for this defect in snakewood and still offer a high quility product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 8, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Phinds, I'm a restoration guy who has been dealing with wood problems for 40 years. I think I can find solutions for this defect in snakewood and still offer a high quility product.


You really need to learn not to take me seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

phinds said:


> You really need to learn not to take me seriously.


Lol, I'm relaxed, I'll remember that.


----------

